

iPhone App Development Notes from Bill Clementson - gcv
http://bc.tech.coop/blog/090429.html

======
jasongullickson
I didn't expect any surprises here but a few of the items referenced (clang,
cool!) were particularly useful for some problems I'm currently working on.

Very nice to find these all in the same place, and succinct as well, excellent
post.

